# Rival Pro Specs.



## yogib (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm needing the specs. for the Mathews Rival Pro. Also string length and cable length, as well as what cam I need for 29" mini max. I cant open the mathews website for some reason, can anyone help?


----------



## capt ace (Nov 11, 2005)

Bows Accessories Apparel Bows (Discontinued) 

Rival Pro 


A finely tuned, precise, arrow-launching machine.
Tournament archers and hunters alike love the Rival Pro. Long riser; short limbs, Mini MaxCam and small ball-bearing idler wheel all come together in synchronicity not seen in bow design... until now.
The Rival Pro is a discontinued model. This information is for reference only.

Introduced 1999
Discontinued 2003


Find the nearest retailer

Specifications 
IBO Rating (FPS) (approx.) 308 
AMO Rating
(FPS) (approx.) 232 
Cam(s) Mini MaxCam 
Draw Weight 40, 50, 60, 70 lbs. 
Draw Length 25-30 in. 
Axle to Axle Length
(approx) 40 in. 
Brace Height
(approx.) 8 in. 
Riser Length 
Physical Weight
(approx.) 3.9 lbs 
Letoff (%) 65% 
String/Cable Length String 97 1/4" Cable 42 1/2" 








Products | Where to Buy | Library | FAQ | Pro Staff | Warranty Registration | About Mathews | News | Calendar | Contact | Mathews Rewards | Request a Catalog | Newsletter | Links | Who Shoots Mathews | My Mathews | Forums | Online Apparel | Build A Bow | Home | Site Map 

Mathews Inc: The world leading manufacturer of recurve bows, compound bows, bowstrings, and archery accessories in archery and bow hunting.


Copyright © 2005 Mathews Inc. All Rights Reserved. Site Design by Sleeping Giant Studios. Site Powered by ACTIVEA.


----------



## Rj 1 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Hope this helps*

 









Bows Accessories Apparel Bows (Discontinued) 

Rival Pro 


A finely tuned, precise, arrow-launching machine.
Tournament archers and hunters alike love the Rival Pro. Long riser; short limbs, Mini MaxCam and small ball-bearing idler wheel all come together in synchronicity not seen in bow design... until now.
The Rival Pro is a discontinued model. This information is for reference only.

Introduced 1999
Discontinued 2003


Find the nearest retailer

Specifications 
IBO Rating (FPS) (approx.) 308 
AMO Rating
(FPS) (approx.) 232 
Cam(s) Mini MaxCam 
Draw Weight 40, 50, 60, 70 lbs. 
Draw Length 25-30 in. 
Axle to Axle Length
(approx) 40 in. 
Brace Height
(approx.) 8 in. 
Riser Length 
Physical Weight
(approx.) 3.9 lbs 
Letoff (%) 65% 
String/Cable Length String 97 1/4" Cable 42 1/2" 








Products | Where to Buy | Library | FAQ | Pro Staff | Warranty Registration | About Mathews | News | Calendar | Contact | Mathews Rewards | Request a Catalog | Newsletter | Links | Who Shoots Mathews | My Mathews | Forums | Online Apparel | Build A Bow | Home | Site Map 

Mathews Inc: The world leading manufacturer of recurve bows, compound bows, bowstrings, and archery accessories in archery and bow hunting.


Copyright © 2006 Mathews Inc. All Rights Reserved. Site Design by Sleeping Giant Studios. Site Powered by ACTIVEA.


----------



## Rj 1 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Cam*

MM-EER for a 29" draw length


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

dead on ata is 39 7/8" :thumbs_up 

shooting one for indoor right now....at the 55-60x juncture :teeth:


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I own 3 of them! One Blue, One Red and One Camo. Best spot and hunting bows I have ever owned!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## yogib (Jun 7, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info.:teeth:


----------

